# Feeling just a bit down



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I recently got off the phone with my mom. 

She told me that the 3 college kids who were staying with us for a few days were in a serious car accident at the PA WV boarder this afternoon. A gust of wind hit the car and they lost control. The guy was alright but the girls were taken for xrays. (got home and my brother told me he talked to one of the girls and she had some stiches in her arm, no details on the other girl but they were all going to be alright). They totaled the car so they were being picked up by the guys parents who live in KY - which is where they were headed.

In the same conversation my mom told me that my Uncle has cancer - one that they can treat (unlike my grandfather's cancer that was untreatable). 

And to top it off she told me my cousin's friend was just shot and killed.

This morning my dad was in a car accident - he is fine, the van needs some repair work though.

I got very close to the kids during their stay and this really hits me hard.

I cant even start to think about my uncles cancer as it seems to unreal


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow that is alot for one day. Sorry and hope everyone recovers quickly.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a lot of things to happen at one time- some probably due to bad weather out your way?
When a lot of stuff happens at once, it does seem overwhelming- but we all know you're a self-starter or we wouldn't even be here.
Thank goodness your father is alright and the friends in the car accident too- vehicle damage is a pain. 
Have you talked to your cousin to see how he (or she?) is doing? 
What kind of treatment is your uncle going to have to have?


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

sounds like you just needs some hugs, Stace.:hug: :hug:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

boy you have had a really bad day. on the up side every one is still alive & will get better. i am so sorry that you have so much bad news. :hug:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Aww! That is too much to take in all at once. :grouphug: :hug: I will pray for you!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow that is a lot in one day. :hug: I am so sorry. I will keep you in my prayers. ray: Remember...God will not put you through anything you can't handle.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ditto what Jacque said. What a hard day! Prayers to you and everyone that this news affects.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry Stacey...I will keep you and the others in my prayers!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH, my Stacey. I will send prayers to you that the lord will comfort you and the family and friends.
Hang in there it will get better. :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all so much.


My cousin is a he and I haven't talked to him - I am going to see how he is doing from mybrother who is his same age (20)

As to my friends - I text a message to one of the girls for all of them. She texted back said thanks and appreciated my prayers and wishing to be there with them. They were boarding their plane back to Chicago and I haven't heard from her but I assume they all made it there safely and back to their homes/places they are staying. My brother probably has more details.

As to my uncle - that still hasn't sunk in yet. 


I am so greatful to God, things could be worse.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Still that sort of thing makes you worry about what could happen next. I do hope your uncle is going to come through his illness with flying colors.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Stacey, I'm so sorry to hear about all of this!! Hugs and prayers coming your way! :hug:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Gosh, hopefully that means the rest of the year will go well for you since you got quite a few bad things out of the way. I definatley know how it feels to have a lot of bad stuff happen to you about the same time. First, my grandma went in the hospital-then the next day after she got home my grandpa went into the hospital-and is still in rehabhich has been kind of a nice vacation for us). My mom had to have a cat scan done on her back just a week or two ago and she will have to go in for back surgery sometime in the near future. She wants to hold off though 'till she gets through show season. Hopefully my Uncle doesn't throw a tizzy when he finds out that he will have to have my grandpa move in with him permantly-that is unless he decides to put him in a home. We have been taking care of him for the last 4+years, pretty well non-stop. Oh and then things have been crazy for my sister-who is currently in the process of getting a divorce.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh Stacey im so sorry! I wish i could give you a hug it makes things better when you know you have someone to hold onto. Sometimes a goat works too, i hug them when i feel i have no one else.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my Uncle came over for a party last night - my Aunt says he is doing great.

His kind of cancer (thyroid cancer) is the kind of cancer to get if you are going to get cancer so they say, because it is easily treated. His treatments start on Monday I think.

Our friends made it to their respective homes or vacation destination. One girl has lots of bruises from being tossed around and has 12 stitches in her arm. The other girl has stitches in the back of her head. The guy is just bruised. I am just so thankful that is all they got. Cars can be replaced (yes I know lots of money and it is going to be a headach for awhile) but people can't be.

They said thank you to everyone who has been praying for them, they greatly appreciate it!


My cousin's friend actually commited suicide they are saying - which to him makes no sense because he said the kid had everything going for him and never acted like he was depressed or there was an issue. He is also trying ot be there for other friends of his who are taking it really hard.


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

Stacey,

I am so very sorry to hear of all of the hardship that you must currently face.

I will keep your uncle in my thoughts and prayers. My Godmother was diganosed with thyroid cancer just recently.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hang in there Stacey, We are all here for you, and praying for your Uncle. ray: ray: along with the family


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks guys. 

It sure was a lot to hit me all at once.

But the sun still shines and my family is still all together and alive and 99% of them are truly healthy so I am blessed.


----------

